# Recommend an acoustic Grand/Piano plugin for Mac/Logic



## DoFuzz (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi, yet another question from a lurking guitar player newbie for all of you. I find Logic's acoustic pianos/grand pianos lack depth and rely too much on processing. Any recommendations appreciated 
- but with the current situation  I'm still on a tight budget so please keep that in mind...

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 31, 2021)

First of all... there are literally dozens of threads on pianos. So do a search and read those...

For my top 5 budget yet awesome pianos:

1. Grand piano (Steinway Model D) > Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand. Great piano, very affordable.

2. Get Sampletekk stuff on a sale. For literally a couple of bucks, they sometimes offer great Yamaha grand piano samples (TBVO, “The Very Big One”, or the Seven Seas Grand / 7C) which are pretty damn good. And they have other ones too (Malmsjö, uprights, etc.) I was able to buy almost all of them for a couple tenners during their Winter Sale

3/4. Search “free piano” on this forum. Spitfire LABS Soft Piano. Sonic Atoms Novel Piano. There are tons of good ones out there, also on pianobook.co.uk. The Westwood Instruments freebie is cool as well. If I’m not mistaken, Orchestral Tools just launched a free subscription service to their (free) SINE instruments, which includes a piano (haven’t heard that one yet).

5. UVI Model D can be found online (KnobCloud and such, the Sell/Buy section on this forum) for as low as $10, yet is a pretty decent grand

So just for cheap / affordable ones ^. There are many many others. Check @Simeon Amburgey’s YT channel Praisetracks for many very cool virtual piano demos.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jan 31, 2021)

do you have the full version of Kontakt?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 31, 2021)

If not:

- Spitfire LABS one comes in a free proprietary player
- Sonic Atoms Novel Piano is for the free Steinberg HalionSE player
- UVI Model D comes in the free UVI Workstation player


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 31, 2021)

Theres also the free OT one (is it called Helix?)


----------



## DoFuzz (Jan 31, 2021)

Thx doctoremmet,

Many thx for taking the time, some I've found on earlier interweb searches but there's also some good and new suggestions for me. Also my bad, I should have mentioned that I'm not a fan of Kontakt - but that comes down to me and not wanting to learn yet another plugin atm. Again much appreciated!

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## BassClef (Jan 31, 2021)

Not a fan of Kontakt? Take a look at XLN Audio's Addictive Keys Studio Grand. (Steinway D) That was my first only because it came as a freebie when I purchased my first audio interface. I have others now but still use it because it is very good. Very versatile with adjustable multiple mics, effects, many preset patches, easy to use UI. $79 I think! Some time later, I added their Modern Upright piano... a Yamaha U3.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't have it but a lot of people seem to like the Sonivox 88 ensemble, which is on sale quite often for $15 (either standalone or with Sonivox Film Score Companion), although not at the moment. See also this thread (with a nice demo on page 2):




__





Recommendation for a jazz piano


Yo Does anyone have a piano library (or plugin) to recommend for jazz ? Like a short grand, or a grand upright ? I'd like to play the piano at my girlfriend's place, and I don't want to move the Nord from the studio. So I'm thinking of bringing a cheaper keyboard there and play the piano...




vi-control.net





You've also just missed a 40% sale for the Baldwin Parlour Grand:





1954 Baldwin Parlor Grand — Whole Sounds







www.wholesounds.com





The Native Instruments Pianos (The Grandeur, Alicia's Keys, Noire...) are often sold in the classifieds section:





For Sale: Music Gear Classifieds (Free Service)


Wanting to buy or sell used gear? Check out the offerings from VI members from all over the world.




vi-control.net





All the NI Pianos are KONTAKT player libs, so you don't need the full version of KONTAKT.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 1, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> I don't have it but a lot of people seem to like the Sonivox 88 ensemble, which is on sale quite often for $15 (either standalone or with Sonivox Film Score Companion)


+1 great piano. Got it for like $5 on a BF



FlyingAndi said:


> Baldwin Parlour Grand


+1. Again, one for the UVI Workstation. This one is in my personal all time top 5. Keep an eye out for a new release, he has sampled another Baldwin in a chapel somewhere, and purchased a Baldwin Concert Grand and is in the process of sampling that one as well. That one is going to be a Bestservice release, so it may be one for their engine.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 1, 2021)

Also, excellent Steinway Model B - for a tenner


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 1, 2021)

Not forgetting the Waves Freddy Mercury Fazioli:









Grand Rhapsody Piano – Virtual Instrument | Waves


Sampled from the Fazioli F228 grand piano housed at London’s Metropolis Studios – the very piano played on Grammy-winning hits such as Adele’s Hello.




www.waves.com


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 2, 2021)

Haven't read the thread, sorry. My top 3 choices are:

Garritan CFX
Garritan CFX
Re-read 1 and 2.
Sincerely,

A Biased Jerky Garritan CFX Fan. 

Listen to Simeon's demo. And this. And this.


----------



## DoFuzz (Feb 2, 2021)

Many thx for your suggestions I haven't had time to taking a closer look at the ones I didn't know about but will do it asap. Again thx for taking the time! 

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> First of all... there are literally dozens of threads on pianos. So do a search and read those...
> 
> For my top 5 budget yet awesome pianos:
> 
> 1. Grand piano (Steinway Model D) > Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand. Great piano, very affordable.


This one has instantly become my favorite Steinway, despite of having lots of (much pricier) options.

You should also have a look at the new VSL Bösendorfer, the demos sound fantastic...


----------



## FlyingAndi (Feb 3, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> This one has instantly become my favorite Steinway, despite of having lots of (much pricier) options.
> 
> You should also have a look at the new VSL Bösendorfer, the demos sound fantastic...


I love the SSS Grand, too, but it requires the full version of Konatakt which the OP doesn't have (yet). (The same goes for the sampletekk pianos).


----------



## DoFuzz (Feb 9, 2021)

A big thanks to everyone for taking the time and making suggestions and gving info! 
I went with AIR's Mini Grand (thx doctoremmet and I did work with PT long time ago and 
I thought it sounded quite good then) and decided to try it out and after some initial problems 
(great help from Plugin Boutique & Air support) I bought it today. It will work fine for me for the
time being as my keys chops are virtual most of the time. Back to lurk mode....

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 9, 2021)

DoFuzz said:


> A big thanks to everyone for taking the time and making suggestions and gving info!
> I went with AIR's Mini Grand (thx doctoremmet and I did work with PT long time ago and
> I thought it sounded quite good then) and decided to try it out and after some initial problems
> (great help from Plugin Boutique & Air support) I bought it today. It will work fine for me for the
> ...


Nice choice! Quite like my Steinway Model B’s and that one’s a good one. Pleasure, and enjoy making music with it.


----------



## bosleylakeforge (Feb 9, 2021)

Give PianoTeq from Modartt a look. I have the Garritan CFX and like it a lot, but the PianoTeq is modeled and seems to have really nailed it. Lots of Youtubes of users to see if it suits you. You get your pick of models and can try them before committing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 9, 2021)

DoFuzz said:


> I'm still on a tight budget so please keep that in mind...


Kind of rules out Pianoteq


----------



## bosleylakeforge (Feb 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Kind of rules out Pianoteq


Ah, well, budgets are relative. Especially if one dies and leaves you a lot of money.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 9, 2021)

bosleylakeforge said:


> Ah, well, budgets are relative. Especially if one dies and leaves you a lot of money.


True! All of life is really.


----------



## DoFuzz (Feb 14, 2021)

My budget is best described as bare bones at the moment. I only managed to sell off some stuff that I can get back if/when needed and hopefully bigger wallet. That said again many thx to all for your suggestions....


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 21, 2021)

DoFuzz said:


> My budget is best described as bare bones at the moment. I only managed to sell off some stuff that I can get back if/when needed and hopefully bigger walle. That said again many thx to all for your suggestions....


Did you get a piano yet? I have Waves Grand Rhapsody and don't use it, if I can transfer it you can have it. Let me know if it's of interest and I'll look into that.


----------



## DoFuzz (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Paulie, 
wow that's amazing and many thanks for the offer but I did manage to get the AIR Mini Grand for almost nothing - and it fits my price range at the moment - and it blends much better than the Logic pianos in context with my acoustic guitar to my ears. Again thanks for the offer  and hopefully better times are a comin'.

I recommend Lyle Workman's just released _Uncommon Measures_ a listen - a great "guitar meets orchestra" - pop/fusion/rock/cinematic with a real orchesta recorded at Abbey Road Studios. 

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## Saxer (Feb 21, 2021)

Have a look at https://www.pianobook.co.uk

A sample sharing community with lots of very different free pianos. A good amount are made for Logics Sampler (the Ex-EXS). Very good stuff if you take the time to select.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 21, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Did you get a piano yet? I have Waves Grand Rhapsody and don't use it, if I can transfer it you can have it. Let me know if it's of interest and I'll look into that.


Just here to say: Paulie, you rock! Very cool of you to offer this to a fellow forum member! ❤️


----------



## DoFuzz (Feb 21, 2021)

Thx Saxer,

I had a look at some of them and did use and like a couple of them - I'm not a keys player apart from some basic/no chops Rhodes/Wurli but ere I needed something that blends (to my ears) nicely with my acoustic guitar playing. Again thx all for all the tips and offers! 

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 22, 2021)

DoFuzz said:


> Hi Paulie,
> wow that's amazing and many thanks for the offer but I did manage to get the AIR Mini Grand for almost nothing - and it fits my price range at the moment - and it blends much better than the Logic pianos in context with my acoustic guitar to my ears. Again thanks for the offer  and hopefully better times are a comin'.
> 
> I recommend Lyle Workman's just released _Uncommon Measures_ a listen - a great "guitar meets orchestra" - pop/fusion/rock/cinematic with a real orchesta recorded at Abbey Road Studios.
> ...


Great! 👍🏼


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just here to say: Paulie, you rock! Very cool of you to offer this to a fellow forum member! ❤️


There’s been a couple times when someone expressed a need, and if I have something I know I won’t use, seems nutty to let it sit on my hard drive, when it can go to a good home. I think Waves lets you transfer so I figured I’d toss that out there. We’re all in this together.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> There’s been a couple times when someone expressed a need, and if I have something I know I won’t use, seems nutty to let it sit on my hard drive, when it can go to a good home. I think Waves lets you transfer so I figured I’d toss that out there. We’re all in this together.


Well... moments like that make my day. Because it is just a nice display of humanity ❤️


----------

